# Defogger system



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here are pics of the crane that raised the basket from where I installed the brackets for the piping on outside of the cab... At the very top of tower 150' in the air all day .... Piping is fabed then slid over roof into brackets... And also serviced the same way .....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You got some ball$, bro. 

Big ones. :yes:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've only done the boom and bucket to 110'....

Never tried the bucket on a rope swing.... :laughing:

So Congress reconvened and put you back to work eh?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I've only done the boom and bucket to 110'....
> 
> Never tried the bucket on a rope swing.... :laughing:
> 
> So Congress reconvened and put you back to work eh?


Yes.... They approved the FAA budget for 6 weeks.... I hope to be done with it all by then... The crane was faster and smoother then a boom lift..... Luckily it wasn't windy ..... I love my job .. Always doin different things.... Mechanical plumbing is where it's at ...... Never a dull moment .....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I've only done the boom and bucket to 110'....
> 
> Never tried the bucket on a rope swing.... :laughing:
> 
> So Congress reconvened and put you back to work eh?


Done the bucket on a rope swing a couple times, in the welland canal replacing hydraulic piping on the lock doors.

Maxed out the 135' boom once, had to stand on the mid rail... Nerve racking...

Went up to cut the shipping tabs off of the silencer for the steam turbine at a cogeneration plant... Was not adequately prepared for the rattle when I cut the last one and almost went for a dangle...

Heights don't normally bother me, but that's the closest I've come to taking the quick way down...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Playing fireman I figured out I had some weird thoughts on heights....

I can do tall ladders as long as they lean on something.... :laughing:
It doesn't matter if its burning and going to fall down I'm okay...

If it is an ariel ladder and isn't touching there ain't no way.... 
But if the ariel ladder has a platform and a floor no problem....:laughing:

Weird huh?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Playing fireman I figured out I had some weird thoughts on heights....
> 
> I can do tall ladders as long as they lean on something.... :laughing:
> It doesn't matter if its burning and going to fall down I'm okay...
> ...


I worked with a fellow who allegedly flew choppers for the RCAF. he could not work on a grate floor or cross a catwalk or mezzanine... Puss puss


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow. Cool pics. You da man. I love those shots from 150' up looking down...

Very impressive.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They have to washout that bucket afterwords if I was in it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was pretty cool. That's the highest iv ever been in a lift. My helper wasn't too happy when I told him he had to get in the basket with me .... All he did all day was keep the basket from hitting the building.... My boss said that I had to pay him cuz people paid good money for a ride like that .... I said no you owe me hazard pay ... He bought me lunch!! So much for hazard pay ..... Laughing


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

so how does it work some type of fluid or hot air?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Each window (Thers 10 windows) has a solenoid valve that the controller Open from the cab when ther is fog .... Each window has two spay nozzles 4'4" apart that spray R.O. Water .... Here in west Tx it should be called a de duster system The piping will be removable from the roof to allow for cleaning or replacement of nozzles.... More pics to come


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Each window (Thers 10 windows) has a solenoid valve that the controller Open from the cab when ther is fog .... Each window has two spay nozzles 4'4" apart that spray R.O. Water .... Here in west Tx it should be called a de duster system The piping will be removable from the roof to allow for cleaning or replacement of nozzles.... More pics to come


Cool job! I especially like the "I was pretty cool" comment! :laughing:

Red hat solenoids? Made in Ontario, Canada?

Hard to view pics from iPhone, all propress?

Nice, clean work! :thumbup:

Hey, some plumbers don't like heights, some plumbers don't like poop... :laughing:
It's all part of what we signed up for! :yes:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

nice work man that tubing looks mandrel bent? :thumbup: yeah those asco red hat solenoids are quality.. but that ro water has a highly aggresive effect on copper tubing


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> nice work man that tubing looks mandrel bent? :thumbup: yeah those asco red hat solenoids are quality.. but that ro water has a highly aggresive effect on copper tubing


Good call on the RO vs copper... Ticking time bomb...


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

why are the nozzel drops brazed and the trunk soft soldered?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> But that ro water has a highly aggresive effect on copper tubing


:laughing: Sometimes the finer points get missed on federal bid specs....

Job security! :thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Cool job! I especially like the "I was pretty cool" comment! :laughing:
> 
> Red hat solenoids? Made in Ontario, Canada?
> 
> ...


I ment to say it was cool Laughing


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumbworker said:


> why are the nozzel drops brazed and the trunk soft soldered?


The pipe on the outside panels is brazed for strength, it just sits in the brackets under the horizontal run. And the riser type clamp will hold the top. It mounts on the top of the parfait wall


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> :laughing: Sometimes the finer points get missed on federal bid specs....
> 
> Job security! :thumbup:


The system only holds water when they call for it .... Then it is designed to drain down. Why is r o water so bad for copper ?? Isn't it just pure h2o ???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumbworker said:


> nice work man that tubing looks mandrel bent? :thumbup: yeah those asco red hat solenoids are quality.. but that ro water has a highly aggresive effect on copper tubing


Yes I bent the copper for the 32 degree bends ... What's mandrel bent ?? Is that a term for the bender???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Cool job! I especially like the "I was pretty cool" comment! :laughing:
> 
> Red hat solenoids? Made in Ontario, Canada?
> 
> ...


No propress 95/5 and 15% sil floss The pipe on panels will be painted to match the tan and maroon And poo or hights I'm ok with. Roaches are what get me ....


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes I bent the copper for the 32 degree bends ... What's mandrel bent ?? Is that a term for the bender???


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandrel


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> The system only holds water when they call for it .... Then it is designed to drain down. Why is r o water so bad for copper ?? Isn't it just pure h2o ???


 Ok.. the way it looked to me was the header is always pressurized and the ro water flows through a branch when the solenoid coil is energized.

"Pure water" is a natural solvent it will affect copper tubing and other metalics.. but i guess your system is designed to minimize corrosion?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumbworker said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandrel


I looked at that and what I used was a conduit bender like the sparkys use


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bending tube in a bender with a mandrel eliminates kinking, and collapsing of the tube in the bend.

In the picture below the tube slides over the mandrel, it is then clamped in place between the wiper and pressure die but is allowed to slide through as it is bent. The clamp die and bend die grip the tube firmly and the mandrel is extended forward to where the tube will start bending, then the clamp die and bend die rotate to the required degree of bend. Lubricant is pumped through the mandrel. When the bend is finished the mandrel retracts before the wiper, pressure die, clamp die and bending die release the tube.

So take Plumbworker's comment asking if you bent it using a mandrel as quite a compliment.
Nice Job!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Bending tube in a bender with a mandrel eliminates kinking, and collapsing of the tube in the bend.
> 
> In the picture below the tube slides over the mandrel, it is then clamped in place between the wiper and pressure die but is allowed to slide through as it is bent. The clamp die and bend die grip the tube firmly and the mandrel is extended forward to where the tube will start bending, then the clamp die and bend die rotate to the required degree of bend. Lubricant is pumped through the mandrel. When the bend is finished the mandrel retracts before the wiper, pressure die, clamp die and bending die release the tube.
> 
> ...


That's cool I wish I had that machine .... It did kink a bit .... Looks like what they use at a muffler shop ..... Didn't know what a mandrel was till today. I learn a lot on the zone. Thanks to all I think most of us are at the top of are game. But I have a lot more I want to learn ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The pictures below show the difference between tubing bent with and without the mandrel, and some assorted bends with the mandrel....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here are a few pics of the piping that goes on the exterior of the cab and slips into the brackets that I attached from the crane More pics to come after the roofer gets done, then I can finish the defogger system


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A few more !!! Pics of the flex and quick connect and the removable pipe that goes over the top cap of building


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Went to tower today to do a service call for a sec and was in the cab, talking with one of the controllers about the defogger system. He said its turned off. One guy seed it to rinse the dust off and it just made it worse after it dried so the supervisor turned off the pump !!! All that work and for nothing that's the gov. We don't get any fog here. Dumbases but at least I don't have to go change or clean the nozzles !!! 

O yea. BUMP!!


----------

